# osez-actif



## Heidee_

Ciao a tutti,
devo tradurre il termine "osez-actif". Purtroppo non ho contesto in quanto si tratta di un elenco di termini singoli contenuti in un data base. L'unica indicazione è che il documento è relativo al turismo. In rete non sono riuscita a trovare nulla…
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Heidee,
Potresti lo stesso dare qualche altro elemento, per esempio alcuni altri termini della lista . La cosa che più m'incuriosisce è quel trattino tra _osez_ e _actif ._


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao 

Per me, non vuole dire niente. Mi dispiace non potere aiutarti


----------



## placestanislas

Effectivement l'expression n'a guère de sens et grammaticalement il est surprenant d'avoir un mot composé formé d'un verbe à l'impératif et d'un adjectif sous cette forme; dans le monde de la publicité, tout est possible et on associe parfois des mots pour provoquer uné réaction, on invente des expressions et des structures pour susciter une attention particulière.


----------



## Heidee_

Grazie a tutti per il supporto.

Le altre parole dell'elenco (nello stesso gruppo) sono:
Bien-être
Festif
Générale
Osez-actif

Io avevo pensato a qualcosa che riguarda attività di animazione o similare, ma in effetti il verbo alla II plurale collegato a un aggettivo al singolare lascia perplessa anche me.


----------



## matoupaschat

Heidee_ said:


> Grazie a tutti per il supporto.
> 
> Le altre parole dell'elenco (nello stesso gruppo) sono:
> *Bien-être*
> *Festif*
> *Générale*
> *Osez-actif*
> 
> Io avevo pensato a qualcosa che riguarda attività di animazione o similare, ma in effetti il verbo alla II plurale collegato a un aggettivo al singolare lascia perplessa anche me.


 
Accipicchia ! Se è "L'eredità", manca ancora una parola  !

Scherzi a parte, non vedo che la traduzione parola per parola per rendere giustizia all'originale .


----------



## marieminou

est-ce dans le sens "soyez actif! osez aller voir des expos! osez la culture! Vivez activement vos vacances"?


----------



## patrovytt

Un jeu de mots _oisif/actif_?


----------



## placestanislas

ça me fait penser à des pubs du genre "vivez-vert" pour promouvoir le côté écolo des gens ou "pensez positif" (trait d'uinion ou non).
marieminou semble sur la bonne voie


----------

